# Koi Transport



## Teichforum.info (3. Okt. 2006)

Hallo
Heute brauche ich einmal Eure Hilfe    
Ich habe vor 6 Koi ( je ca. 30 cm ) von Neuss nach Monheim ( ca. 30 min ) zu transportieren.
Ich habe 3 Plastikboxen von je 36 Liter zu Verfügung. Reicht das für die kurze Wegstrecke ?
Boxenmass ist 27 x 27 x 50 cm.

Hat einer von Euch eine bessere Box, wohnt in der Nähe von D´dorf, Neuss, Monheim und würde mir diese einmal ausleihen ? 8) 

Danke für die Hilfe

Frank


----------

